# Anyone been to Interlaken in winter?



## Dave Davenport (10 Nov 2019)

My daughter's going to be there from mid Jan to the end of March and is wondering whether to take her bike with child seat for getting around with the nipper, will the bike paths and quiet roads be ok/treated or will it be too snowy/icy?


----------



## DaveReading (10 Nov 2019)

Was there over Christmas last year. No snow or ice at ground level, though I suspect Feb/Mar would be different.


----------

